# Blackwater Bowhunters this Sun 3/29



## rtyree136 (Mar 15, 2009)

leo and i will do our best to make it out.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Robert....glad to see you finally joined ArcheryTalk. How's your elbow doing these days???





rtyree136 said:


> leo and i will do our best to make it out.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

rtyree136 said:


> leo and i will do our best to make it out.


Come on out we'll be gald to have ya.... Oh and Leo can come too:tongue:


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Calling all commonwealthers, Carowhiners, Hell even the Ferrylanders can come on out for our 1st field round of the year this Sun 3/29 at 10am.... Great range has good scores in it if you pay attention great people run the shoot food on sight... So come on out and lets pound some dots


Wish I could make down that way but the BETTER HALF has other plans for this weekend, Uncle Buck and A.L. will keep you company. Have a great time and aim for the X :darkbeer:.
Terry


----------



## rtyree136 (Mar 15, 2009)

hey, Ron its doing alot better. How are you?


----------



## New River (Oct 29, 2007)

*Sunday shoot*

Larry and I plan to come down if the weather holds up.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*who's bringing the coolaid...*

Ttt


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

rtyree136 said:


> hey, Ron its doing alot better. How are you?


Wrist has healed up to the point that I can shoot about a half or so.......hopefully in a few more weeks I'll be as good as new. 

You guys have fun on Sunday.....I'm going to Martinsville and watching the NASCAR guys drive around in 5/8 mile circles


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

X Hunter said:


> Calling all commonwealthers, Carowhiners, Hell even the Ferrylanders can come on out for our 1st field round of the year this Sun 3/29 at 10am.... Great range has good scores in it if you pay attention great people run the shoot food on sight... So come on out and lets pound some dots


Here's a bump for ya.


rtyree136 said:


> leo and i will do our best to make it out.


Welcome to AT Mr. Tyree!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

South-Paaw....don't you know it's dangerous to take Kool Aid that is made by xhunter, mac or myself? 


There maybe kool-aid in that glass but it will have more then sugar and ice in it....OOOHHHH YEEEAAHHHH


----------



## rtyree136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Bo Bob said:


> Here's a bump for ya.
> 
> 
> Welcome to AT Mr. Tyree!


Thanks Bob. Maybe i can join the " BEAT TERRY CLUB "


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> South-Paaw....don't you know it's dangerous to take Kool Aid that is made by xhunter, mac or myself?
> 
> 
> There maybe kool-aid in that glass but it will have more then sugar and ice in it....OOOHHHH YEEEAAHHHH




```

```
:chortle::chortle::chortle:


OOOHHHH YEEEAAHHHH ...:doh:.... " he's legal now "....

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> :chortle::chortle::chortle:
> ...


Heck that didn't matter before...that just means that now he can buy it instead of stealing it from the rest of us :doh:


----------



## redneck_bowhunt (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah i plan on coming just gotta find somebody to shoot with my normal shooting group is all busy so im by myself this sunday if you wanna shoot with me gimme a shout ron you gonna be able to complete at least 14 targets i think you can


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Heck that didn't matter before...that just means that now he can buy it instead of stealing it from the rest of us :doh:


OHHHHHHH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

rtyree136 said:


> Thanks Bob. Maybe i can join the " BEAT TERRY CLUB "


All are welcome!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

X Hunter and I shot a half on Tuesday so that's not the problem. I won't be there though......I'll be down in Martinsville on Sunday for the NASCAR race.



redneck_bowhunt said:


> yeah i plan on coming just gotta find somebody to shoot with my normal shooting group is all busy so im by myself this sunday if you wanna shoot with me gimme a shout ron you gonna be able to complete at least 14 targets i think you can


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> X Hunter and I shot a half on Tuesday so that's not the problem. I won't be there though......I'll be down in Martinsville on Sunday for the NASCAR race.


You forgot to mention that after nearly 6 weeks of not shooting you picked up your bow without your contats and still shot above yor average from last year... I look foward to watching you smash one goal after another this summer!!!


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Don't know about all that now...  I'm just hoping that I can get back to shooting full rounds on back to back days without the pain I was in at the end of last summer. So far so good but the shoulder popping every time I draw the bow has me concerned a little.



X Hunter said:


> You forgot to mention that after nearly 6 weeks of not shooting you picked up your bow without your contats and still shot above yor average from last year... I look foward to watching you smash one goal after another this summer!!!


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Ron Meadows said:


> Don't know about all that now...  I'm just hoping that I can get back to shooting full rounds on back to back days without the pain I was in at the end of last summer. So far so good but the shoulder popping every time I draw the bow has me concerned a little.


i think that will work out as you get built back up and remember the pain you had last year is what the surgery was for:loco:


----------



## redneck_bowhunt (Mar 28, 2007)

ron in indoors my shoulder popped every time i even picked the bow up and when i drawed it would even pop out of socket a few times but its all worked out now it aint popped since indoors was over so you should be ok


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

today went OK. Made it through my first full round since surgery. My wrist is swollen up a good bit but nothing is hurting/numb......think I'm gonna whip this afterall. 

Pins were terrible from 40 yards out but I still managed to shoot within 3 points of my PB.....2 arrows were zeros as well....I really hate it when the bow goes off when you're trying to let down.

You guys have fun tomorrow.....after shooting today I know I couldn't shoot tomorrow even if I weren't going to the race.


----------



## slowbowin12 (Apr 14, 2008)

is 1299 wirtz rd the correct address? gonna try to make if the wife has no plans


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

slowbowin12 said:


> is 1299 wirtz rd the correct address? gonna try to make if the wife has no plans


Close enough you get on Wirtz road and just keep an eye out for the Blackwater Bowhunters sign


----------

